# Solved: LOCAL AREA CONNECTION - CABLE UNPLUGGED.... no. its not.



## kocze1aa (Apr 13, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me. I connect, by an ethernet cord, to the internet through a port in my wall run through my apartment complex. I've had absolutely no problems until just last night. I now cannot connect through the internet using my ethernet cord, or any other ethernet cord in my apartment, or any other port in my home. My roommates have NO problems connecting to the internet however. On the bottom right corner of my computer screen this message keeps coming up and down: Local Area Connection: A network cable is unplugged. NO ITS NOT. I'm plugged in. I have never had this problem before. Why is it not connecting to the internet? What do I have to do? Ive uninstalled the Local Area Connection, and its reinstalled a few times now. I just dont understand and I have no idea what to do and I am getting REALLY REALLY frustrated. Please help me through this... Its very important that I get this fixed.. I have a DELL LATITUDE E6400...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG>I'll try to help,but we may not have a lot to go on here.
Have you gone into device manager,disabled/re-enabled the device ?
If that does not help,uninstall the adapter and re-boot.SOmetimes the device entry needs to be re-built and network binding need to be refreshed.
As far as you know,no software/hardware changes ?
Have you tried a system restore to a date before yesterday ?

Can you provide the following:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## kocze1aa (Apr 13, 2011)

*Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]*
*(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.*
*C:\Documents and Settings\Mark>IPCONFIG /ALL*
*Windows IP Configuration*
*Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 4n39vk1*
*Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :*
*Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast*
*IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No*
*WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No*
*DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : unitedapts.com*
*unitedapts.com*
*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:*
*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : unitedapts.com*
*Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card*
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-5E-82-C0-C3*
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes*
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*
*IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104*
*Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0*
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1*
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1*
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.241.128.128*
*207.241.128.129*
*Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 13, 2011 3:19:30 PM*
*Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 14, 2011 3:19:30 PM*
*Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:*
*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : unitedapts.com*
*Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Con*
*nection*
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-E8-BC-87-1F*
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes*
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*
*IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.123.0.57*
*Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0*
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.123.0.1*
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.123.0.1*
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.241.128.128*
*207.241.128.129*
*Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 13, 2011 3:18:28 PM*
*Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 13, 2011 3:18:28 PM*
*PPP adapter United-APTS:*
*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :*
*Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface*
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00*
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No*
*IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.123.4.132*
*Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255*
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.123.4.132*
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.241.128.128*
*207.241.128.129*
*NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled*
*C:\Documents and Settings\Mark>*


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok;So you appear to have a working wireless connection to a ,guessing a router,and a lan connection to probably a modem.Guessing.
Let's see these pings.
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
And,can I see:
Let's take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## kocze1aa (Apr 13, 2011)

Network Adaptors:
1394 Net Adaptor
Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection
Other Devices
Broadcom USH (Yellow exclamation point)


----------



## kocze1aa (Apr 13, 2011)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=190760&stc=1&d=1302725120


----------



## kocze1aa (Apr 13, 2011)

dell support had me download a new driver and now my Broadcom USH is no longer a yellow exclamation point and i do not have the stupid notification popping up about my network cable.. thanks for your help


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep.Thanks for the feedback.


----------

